# turbo failing...good grief



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well at least you figured it out.....I am not familiar with a VHF antenna, what does that provide you? Is that a tv signal?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Well at least you figured it out.....I am not familiar with a VHF antenna, what does that provide you? Is that a tv signal?


vhf radio...sorta like CB on steroids, ham radio-ish

nobody here uses CB's....

all the trucks on the highway are on a channel, wanna hear whats goin on up ahead and our company trucks use another channel, so if i run into one of them, chat up for a bit.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Very good...just wasn't familiar, sounds like you may travel thru some remote areas, that sort of thing could be a life saver.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Very good...just wasn't familiar, sounds like you may travel thru some remote areas, that sort of thing could be a life saver.


i live on a logging road, the trucks have to call every kilometer so the oncoming trucks can figure out where to meet, etc..

all the roads i drive on in the truck are like that too


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> i live on a logging road, the trucks have to call every kilometer so the oncoming trucks can figure out where to meet, etc..
> 
> all the roads i drive on in the truck are like that too


Well my hunch was reasonably accurate. I can't recall ever driving anything like that. Although when I was young I tried to cross the sierra mountain range in California and it was a scenic route and in places was one lane and quite steep and many places with no guard rails, as I recall there was a marine training camp and I didn't see a car for long time. It was a little more dangerous than my stomach could stand at 21 years old on my honeymoon, I turned around.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

500 mile commute? That's like an entire state.

Maybe you should get an airplane.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

I used a trunk lip mount for my antenna - works great. (For ham radio) There is only one that I found that doesn't have that little rectangle piece that sticks out the other side. (It helps support the mount if you have a bigger / high gain antenna. I have one of those on my suburban, it ate the paint. Didn't want that to happen on the Cruze.)
If you are interested, I'll find the link.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well that's a relief that it wasn't a turbo failure.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

Pissed and relieved at the same time. I remember using short wave radio wayyy back in the day, could get a good 150-200 mile range with it.. then switched to CB and dropped down to 2 miles lol


----------

